# Why cats don't blink?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I played another "staring contest" with Metoo, and, as always, I lost. It seems cats never blink, or at least very infrequent. Why don't they need to blink? Don't they need to moisture their eyes? :?:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I think cats stare to show that they are dominant. This is why it is suggested not to stare directly at a cat and instead blink your eyes slowly. Blinking communicates that you love them and if they blink back, that means they are saying, "I love you too".


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I understand all of your saying, but those are just general guidelines and don't apply to every cat in world. Metoo is one of those exceptions. She is more "puppy" than a kitten. She is spoiled rotten since her birth and sweet & trusting by nature. She doesn't see anything, including other cats, vacumm, and vet, as threat and will let you do anything to her. There is no way she feels intimidated by my staring. Whenever I play this staring game with her, she just tilt her head and look at me curiously. She never tries to hold the stare in order to win the contest, she wins because she doesn't need to blink. I will never play this game with Meatball though, because she is more of control and attitude and possibly won't appreciate my staring.

BTW, the "blink slowly thing" never work for ether of my cats. Tried it many times before, and they will just give me one "stop being so stupid" look and go on with what they are doing at the time :/


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cats don't need to lubricate their eyes as often as humans do...so, you're right, that explains why they don't often blink. I think their third eyelid plays a role in lubricating their eyes, although I'm not entirely sure. 

As kittywitty noted, blinking in cats is often a form of communication, although not all cats communicate that way. In my case, Abby does, but Muffs doesn't.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, goodness, I know exactly what you mean! Ody has HUGE round eyes and when he just stares off (or at me - totally non-dominate as well since he is also more puppy than cat) it can get a little creepy... :lol:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

all my cats except Archie love to hold eye contact. Archie was an older shelter kitty and get nervous if you look to long in his eyes. but the ones I raised from babies have no issues with it. but of course they do the "kitty of the corn" thing and stare.. no blinking..so to go with the original qurstion, probably just don't need to.

As to slow blinking Sherbert would immediately get up when I did that and come over for a head butts and lap time.. and Pepper would blink back then close her eyes for a nap while purring.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Susan said:


> Cats don't need to lubricate their eyes as often as humans do...so, you're right, that explains why they don't often blink. I think their third eyelid plays a role in lubricating their eyes, although I'm not entirely sure.


Why cats don't need to lubricate their eyes frequently? Or maybe I should ask, why do human need to lubricate our eyes frequently? :?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

instead of slow blinking, try a slow wink. Just one eye. If I stare at MowMow and wink and then kind of smack my lips (open my mouth slightly and close it super fast) he goes ballistic. I do it about 3 times and he starts trilling and it seems like he sees it as an invitation to play.

He isn't impressed with the slow blink either and he always lets me win the staring contests. He just walks away.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I read somewhere that cats don't blink like we do. They can get away with partial blinks and because of instinct often they will only do one eye at a time. I could be off my rocker though....lol


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin is like Metoo, he likes eye contact. When he's excited or very happy his eyes get wide and he stares happly at me, it's all in the expression. He get even more excited/happy if I made a relaxed happy face and stare right back at him. He loves it!

Doran is ok with eye contact, but doesn't seek it out. Both Jitzu and Torri prefer not to be stared at, but they are ok with me watching them for a while. It's the tension in your face that shows meaning, don't forget that.

When one of them (or all of them..*sigh*) has done something naughty I reinforce my "nuh uh!" with a firm glare. They get the picture much more quickly this way.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I always do this too. It seems to calm them & show them you're thinking of them.



kittywitty said:


> I think cats stare to show that they are dominant. This is why it is suggested not to stare directly at a cat and instead blink your eyes slowly. Blinking communicates that you love them and if they blink back, that means they are saying, "I love you too".


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Ever notice how moist cat eyes are? They have naturally moister eyes than humans and do you the third eye lid and a partial blink action of their other two lids to clean the surface of the eye and keep them moist. Using the slow blink as a indicator of love and affection is only effective if you can also purr or trill while doing it. If you are going for dominance, you not only have to use a direct nonblinking stare, but a low, barely audible growl. The most effective cat discipline move is a sharp hiss with a direct stare or a yowl of displeasure followed by a direct stare.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Cats&Plants said:


> I read somewhere that cats don't blink like we do. They can get away with partial blinks and because of instinct often they will only do one eye at a time. I could be off my rocker though....lol


Interesting... Sometimes I see my cats blink one eye (very slowly, almost like a wink) and I just thought they got some hair or dust into the eye. Now thinking about it, they might be blinking :wink


----------

